# Kleine Frage zum RED BULL Carbon Pro 2000



## internetsurfer (18. März 2012)

Hallo liebe Rosegemeinde,
zurzeit gibt es ja noch ein paar reduzierte Einzelstücke im Webshop.
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/red-bull-carbon-pro-2000-gr-57cm-special-edition-neu/aid:577210
wie z.B. dieses hier.

Was ist davon zu halten? Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem leichten Trainings Hardtail. Wie ich das sehe ist an diesem MTB eine RR Schaltung eingebaut. Zur Federgabel finde ich leider auch nichts.


----------



## psycho82 (18. März 2012)

Bild und Beschreibung passen nicht zusammen!!! 
Bei der Beschreibung handelt es sich durchgängig um ein Rennrad

Gruß

Benny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (19. März 2012)

Bei dem Preis würde ich einfach mal bestellen, wenn ein Carbon Hardtail kommt, bombenpreis.


----------



## internetsurfer (20. März 2012)

Mhm, der Link hatte eigentlich gepasst. Hier noch einmal ein ähnliches Bike. http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/red-bull-xeon-500-gr-205-special-edition-neu/aid:577182 
Ein Xeon 500. Kenne mich mit Red Bull nicht so aus. Das andere sah ähnlich aus, hatte aber angeblich eine 105 Schaltung und eine Carbon Gabel.
Kaufen oder nicht?
Wenn der Link wieder nicht geht:

 					  											 						 															 									Rahmen 									High Modulus Aerospace Carbon Fibre T30/40, innenliegende Zugführung  								 															 									Rahmengrößen 									20.5" 								 															 									Gabel 									Rock Shox SID Race Dual Air, 100mm, Pop Lock 								 															 									Steuersatz 									FSA No.42, integriert 								 															 									Laufradsatz 									Mavic Crossride 								 															 									Zahnkranz 									Shimano SLX, 11-32, 9-fach  								 															 									Reifen Continental Speed King, 26 x 2.1 								 															 									Tretlager 									FSA Afterburner BB30 44/32/22 								 															 									Innenlager 									BB30  								 															 									Umwerfer 									Shimano Deore XT  								 													 						 															 									Schaltwerk 									Shimano Deore XT, shadow 								 															 									Schalthebel 									Shimano Deore XT  								 															 									Bremsen 									Formula RX 160/160 								 															 															 									Sattelstütze 									Race Face Evolve  								 															 									Sattel 									Selle Italia SLK Special Edition  								 															 									Lenker 									Race Face Flatbar Deus XC, 600mm, 5°  								 															 									Vorbau 									FSA OS-99  								 															 									Farben 									UD-carbon/matt 								 															 									Gewicht 									ca. 9,8kg bei 16.5", ohne Pedale


----------

